# HP 15-bs015dx Laptop and I Want to Overclock it with Throttlestop



## YHWH-Rules (Apr 28, 2022)

Hello everyone I have a hp 15-bs015dx laptop and I want to overclock it with throttlestop I did some and my performance got boosted. But I don't know how to get a higher overclock my Temps are still very low and all the throttlestop settings are pretty confusing sometimes so can you guys help me? (Is this the right forum to post this or is there one for laptops?)


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 28, 2022)

Your HP laptop comes with a locked CPU so it cannot be overclocked. You usually need an unlocked K series CPU when overclocking. 

If you have a low power U series CPU, you might be able to increase the turbo power limits but that is about it. HP usually locks the long term turbo power limit to 15W so increasing the power limits might not be possible. 

If you want some suggestions, post some pictures of ThrottleStop.


----------



## YHWH-Rules (May 13, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your HP laptop comes with a locked CPU so it cannot be overclocked. You usually need an unlocked K series CPU when overclocking.
> 
> If you have a low power U series CPU, you might be able to increase the turbo power limits but that is about it. HP usually locks the long term turbo power limit to 15W so increasing the power limits might not be possible.
> 
> If you want some suggestions, post some pictures of ThrottleStop.



This is my current setting for my CPU and igpu but I want to get my CPU to get to a higher speed.

J

And I also keep getting CPU power limiting.


----------



## unclewebb (May 13, 2022)

YHWH-Rules said:


> power limiting.


The 7200U has a 15W TDP rating.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Most HP laptops enforce this power limit. If your CPU power limit throttles at 15W to 17W, that is normal. This power limit is managed by an EC and there is no easy way around this limit. The MSR and MMIO limits are ignored when the EC power limit is set to a lower value. ThrottleStop has no access to the EC power limit.

The 7200U has a locked maximum turbo multiplier. The ThrottleStop FIVR window shows that Turbo Overclocking is not supported. The maximum is +0.

Overclocking is Unlimited when you have one of Intel's unlocked K series CPUs.





If you are using the Windows High Performance power plan, set Speed Shift EPP to 0 for maximum CPU speed regardless of load.


----------



## YHWH-Rules (May 13, 2022)

Ok also my CPU is using 21 watts sometimes but that's above the 15 watt rating.

And where is speed shift epp?


----------



## rethcirE (May 13, 2022)

The 7200U has a 15W TDP, 25W TDPup limit, and 7.5W TDPdown. In your screenshots it looks like it's currently in the 'Up' state. The turbo time limit (Tau) is set to 192 seconds, if you increase that you may be able to keep the 25W limit longer. However, if you're having thermal throttling it will only exacerbate the heat problem.


----------



## unclewebb (May 13, 2022)

YHWH-Rules said:


> 21 watts


Short term, some computers with low power U series CPUs can go over the 15W TDP limit. Long term, most laptops with these CPUs are locked to the TDP, 15W.



YHWH-Rules said:


> where is speed shift epp?


On the main screen you have Speed Shift EPP checked and you have this set to 128. Click on the 128 number and you can change that to 0 for maximum CPU speed. Newer computers will do this automatically as soon as you change to the Windows High Performance power plan. With a 7th Gen computer like you have, you might need to check the Speed Shift EPP box and set the EPP value to 0 yourself.


----------



## YHWH-Rules (May 18, 2022)

rethcirE said:


> The 7200U has a 15W TDP, 25W TDPup limit, and 7.5W TDPdown. In your screenshots it looks like it's currently in the 'Up' state. The turbo time limit (Tau) is set to 192 seconds, if you increase that you may be able to keep the 25W limit longer. However, if you're having thermal throttling it will only exacerbate the heat problem.


Ok I'm not having any thermal throtting problems from the mod that I did to my laptop.(




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/LaptopMods/comments/ugs7do
) the link to it. And I will try putting it higher.



unclewebb said:


> Short term, some computers with low power U series CPUs can go over the 15W TDP limit. Long term, most laptops with these CPUs are locked to the TDP, 15W.
> 
> 
> On the main screen you have Speed Shift EPP checked and you have this set to 128. Click on the 128 number and you can change that to 0 for maximum CPU speed. Newer computers will do this automatically as soon as you change to the Windows High Performance power plan. With a 7th Gen computer like you have, you might need to check the Speed Shift EPP box and set the EPP value to 0 yourself.


My CPU also sometimes gets to 24 watts so would that mean that's I just randomly by chance get a i5 CPU that can get to a higher wattage?


----------



## unclewebb (May 18, 2022)

YHWH-Rules said:


> My CPU also sometimes gets to 24 watts


Intel CPUs use two separate power limits. For a short period of time, your CPU can exceed the 15W TDP rating. After a long period of time of sustained performance above the 15W TDP, your CPU will throttle so it no longer exceeds 15W. After things settle down, your CPU will have another chance to go beyond 15W. 

On a laptop that leaves the power limits fully unlocked, it is possible to run a 15W U series CPU at well over 15W indefinitely. 

The only time my Lenovo C930 throttles is when it gets too hot. There is no internal 15W power limit being enforced so it runs at full speed until thermal throttling kicks in. 
Your HP laptop does not have this ability.


----------



## YHWH-Rules (May 20, 2022)

Is it possible to let my laptop do that? Because I don't have any thermal throttling issues while running the ts bench. The highest temp I got was 180f.


unclewebb said:


> Intel CPUs use two separate power limits. For a short period of time, your CPU can exceed the 15W TDP rating. After a long period of time of sustained performance above the 15W TDP, your CPU will throttle so it no longer exceeds 15W. After things settle down, your CPU will have another chance to go beyond 15W.
> 
> On a laptop that leaves the power limits fully unlocked, it is possible to run a 15W U series CPU at well over 15W indefinitely.
> 
> ...





rethcirE said:


> The 7200U has a 15W TDP, 25W TDPup limit, and 7.5W TDPdown. In your screenshots it looks like it's currently in the 'Up' state. The turbo time limit (Tau) is set to 192 seconds, if you increase that you may be able to keep the 25W limit longer. However, if you're having thermal throttling it will only exacerbate the heat problem.


I just set the turbo time limit to 300 is that too high?


----------



## unclewebb (May 20, 2022)

YHWH-Rules said:


> I just set the turbo time limit to 300


You can do whatever you want with ThrottleStop. If you request a power limit or a turbo time limit that is too high, the CPU will quietly ignore your request. Your laptop is setting a turbo power limit internally. If you decide to use ThrottleStop to request a power or time limit higher than the limit that HP has set internally, your ThrottleStop request will be ignored. 



YHWH-Rules said:


> I don't have any thermal throttling issues


The throttling problem you have has nothing to do with your CPU temperature. Your laptop is throttling because HP set a power limit of approximately 17W. ThrottleStop has zero control over this limit that was set by HP.

17W is more than the 15W TDP so HP has every right to do this. As a consumer, you have every right not to buy their laptops even though you are getting exactly the performance you paid for. It looks like you are actually getting 2W more than the Intel rated TDP value.


----------



## YHWH-Rules (May 20, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> You can do whatever you want with ThrottleStop. If you request a power limit or a turbo time limit that is too high, the CPU will quietly ignore your request. Your laptop is setting a turbo power limit internally. If you decide to use ThrottleStop to request a power or time limit higher than the limit that HP has set internally, your ThrottleStop request will be ignored.
> 
> 
> The throttling problem you have has nothing to do with your CPU temperature. Your laptop is throttling because HP set a power limit of approximately 17W. ThrottleStop has zero control over this limit that was set by HP.
> ...


Do you know of anything else that I can do to increase my performance from throttle stop?


----------



## unclewebb (May 20, 2022)

Set your Adaptive Voltage to Default. Your screenshot shows that you have that set to 1.3115 V at the moment.

On the main ThrottleStop screen, click on the Speed Shift EPP value. Where it says 128, change that to 80 or 84. I like 80, Windows likes 84. Using either EPP value can give some CPUs slightly more full load performance compared to setting EPP to 128.

Basically there is nothing you can do. Your laptop is forever limited to 17W. If maximum performance is important to you, the next time you buy a laptop, try to find one with fully unlocked power limits. My Lenovo C930 laptop does not have any restrictive internal power limits. It is an impressive performer when allowed to run at over 38W compared to the exact same CPU model that another manufacturer has decided to lock down to 15W.

Now you know how to test and what to look for next time.


----------



## YHWH-Rules (May 20, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Set your Adaptive Voltage to Default. Your screenshot shows that you have that set to 1.3115 V at the moment.


Wouldn't putting the voltage higher be better? When I did this I was able to increase my score on tsbench by some.


----------



## unclewebb (May 20, 2022)

Do not use the TS Bench score for anything. Use a separate benchmark program like Cinebench R20 or R23. 

Increasing voltage will increase power consumption. This will make the CPU power limit throttle more so it will run slower.


----------



## YHWH-Rules (May 20, 2022)

Oh ok I will try that.



unclewebb said:


> If you are using the Windows High Performance power plan, set Speed Shift EPP to 0 for maximum CPU sp





unclewebb said:


> On the main ThrottleStop screen, click on the Speed Shift EPP value. Where it says 128, change that to 80 or 84. I like 80, Windows likes 84. Using either EPP value can give some CPUs slightly more full load performance compared to setting EPP to 128.
> .


So do I set Speed Shift EPP to 1 or 80?


----------



## unclewebb (May 20, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Where it says 128, change that to 80 or 84.


----------



## YHWH-Rules (May 21, 2022)

Ok


----------



## YHWH-Rules (May 31, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Do not use the TS Bench score for anything. Use a separate benchmark program like Cinebench R20 or R23.
> 
> Increasing voltage will increase power consumption. This will make the CPU power limit throttle more so it will run slower.


Is there any program thats less demanding for my laptop? Cinebench takes a long time for it to render.


----------



## unclewebb (May 31, 2022)

YHWH-Rules said:


> Cinebench takes a long time


Did you set the Minimum Test Duration to Off? 





I like running Cinebench because it gives consistent results when a CPU is not throttling. 

Your computer is already running about as good as it gets. There is no real need to run any testing program.


----------



## YHWH-Rules (Jun 2, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Did you set the Minimum Test Duration to Off?
> 
> View attachment 249432
> 
> ...


My score with these settings now I'm testing it on default.

My laptop actually runs better with not default voltage and putting the EPP Speed shift at 81 now let's my laptop get to 24.8 watts and I get only 181 at the most demanding thing I can do on it.


----------

